# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  A8N-E avec Vista

## Invit

Bonjour,

J'ai dcid que au lieu de critiquer Vista comme un gros mytho, j'allais plutt l'essayer. C'est pourquoi je me suis procurer une version Ultimate que j'ai essay d'installer sur mon poste. J'ai ensuite essay d'installer diffrent drivers sur le poste mais c'est l que les problmes ont commencs...

J'ai tout d'abord essay d'installer les drivers officiels trouves sur le site de nVidia pour le nForce 4 Ultra. Pas de problmes lors de l'installation mais au redmarrage, cran bleu..... L faudra m'expliquer...

Je rinstalle, je dcide de ne pas installer ces drivers qui de toute faon ne marchent pas mais l, impossible d'installer ma carte rseau wifi Surecom ep-9321-g malgr les drivers cens fonctionner avec Vista....

Est-ce que quelqu'un a russi  installer une de ces deux pices sur vista ?

----------

